
A journal article reviewed weekly - ktaylor
http://www.founderscholar.com/
======
ktaylor
I started this blog to share some of the research that I've been reading on
management and entrepreneurship. As an investor and entrepreneur, I've never
looked at academic research--I always considered it impractical. Now I am
reading 5-6 papers a week and most of it is, well, impractical. Some of it is
intriguing or thought-provoking.

I'm sharing a brief review of the best one I come across each week (a la what
Adrian is doing here for CS
[https://blog.acolyer.org/about/](https://blog.acolyer.org/about/)).

